# The Real Hobble Skirt



## digdug (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a post card from 1910. It shows the Hobble Skirt. Now I see why people began to call the Coca-Cola Contour bottle a Hobble Skirt.  Women sure couldn't walk fast in this.


----------



## athometoo (Jul 10, 2009)

PROBALLY ALOT OF SKINNED UP HANDS BACK THEN . AND WOMEN TODAY COMPLAIN ABOUT 3 INCH HEELS . TRY STEEL TOES IN THE WINTER .      SAM


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm still trying to work out the logic that lead to the creation of a garment which actually restricts the movement of the wearer. Ranks up there with girdles in the clothing as torture device ranks.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2009)

Bet it showed off a wiggle really good.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL! How could it not, you would have to be almost waddling in order to walk in that thing. LOL!


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2009)

COOL ! FIRST TIME I EVER SAW A HOBBLE SKIRT!BET THEY WON'T EVER COME BACK IN STYLE,BUT WHO KNOWS? LOOKS LIKE THEY WOULD HAVE TO HOP TO GET AROUND IN THEM INSTEAD OF WALKING! SO OLD EARL THAT MADE THE HOBBLE SKIRT COKE HAD HIS MIND ON SOMETHING SIDES BOTTLES?? JAMIE


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 11, 2009)

seems to me the modern version of this style would be these idiots going around with there pants hanging down at their knees. i saw one the other day who's pants were just above his knees.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2009)

The lower the pants the bigger the idiot.[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 17, 2009)

seeing as how im still part of the younger generation i thought i'd throw my opinion in there now ive just got to come up with one...


----------



## digdug (Jul 17, 2009)

Spencer....where have you been??    Good to hear from you.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like they replaced the chastity belt with the chastity skirt!!!  Sure wouldn't fly in this day an age!


----------



## ncbred (Jul 17, 2009)

I wear carpenter pants which are sort of baggy but nothing thats gonna show my crack.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 17, 2009)

Flying skirts, I think your on to something.[]



> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> Looks like they replaced the chastity belt with the chastity skirt!!!  Sure wouldn't fly in this day an age!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. It is a funny old postcard with a lot of personality. The lady looks a little coy. The guys are obviously oggling her. I think it is an attractive design (albeit totally impractical). Probably why the hobbleskirt coke was so successful.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the lady looks fantastic in that outfit! Impractical, yeah, but worth it! I'm just not sure what that gent in the middle is staring at??[>:]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 17, 2009)

Charlie, 
 You crack me up! I never even noticed that. I just thought that he was leaning over to his buddy and saying "Did you see that!" But you're right, he's probably into dudes and pants pulled down to their knees.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe he enjoys watching a good game of "pocket billiards" [:-]


----------



## T D (Jul 17, 2009)

The first guy is obviously checking her rear end out, the second guy is saying under his breath to the first guy "Man, will you check that out!  It's so hot out here, I gotta go get a coke!"


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 19, 2009)

> Spencer....where have you been??


 
 ive been out chasing skirts... between  that and work i have little time for anything else... what did i miss?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 19, 2011)

I was looking for an old thread - (NEVER found it []) and came across this. Good stuff. There is tons of old entertainment on here that is hard to find with search functions. We need to revive it from time to time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's another hobbleskirt postcard dated circa 1912. It may explain where the phrase "I can't complain" (kick) originated.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

And then there's this one of three women standing at a soda fountian bar from circa 1910.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

Oops!  I forgot to include this in my last post. 

                                                        "Read All About It"

                  Wikipedia Hobble Skirt Link:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobble_skirt


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a picture of real cocoa pods, which grow in South America, and is documented to be where Earl R. Dean got his inspiration for the Coca Cola prototype contour bottle ... but doubtful there is any connection to the early 1900s design for hobble skirts.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2011)

Lastly we have ...

                                                    Mae West (1893-1980)

                                                                                                        ... which we know is another nickname for the hobbleskirt/contour bottle, and is self evident in this 1920s picture as to how the connection was made.


----------

